# Hello Everyone



## High Resolution Audio

My name is Gerald and I have loved listening to music for about 46 years. ( I had my ear to my mother's navel trying to hear music before I was born).
I had several systems in the home and especially in vehicles that I have owned in the past. I put a nice system in a car that I bought new in 1992. I had the top of the line Pioneer Super Tuner III and a 6 disc cd changer. Boston Acoustics Pro Series first generation 5.2 and 6.2 component drivers and a custom built enclosure for the (2) 12" Boston Pro Series Subwoofers. I had a dedicated 600 Watt Pyramid Pro Amp for the subs with a volume knob custom installed between the seats. Powering the fronts and rears was a Pyramid 800 watt class "A" Amplifier that drew 50 amps of power. I had a second Gel-Cell battery in the hatchback and i installed a dual battery isolator in the engine compartment to keep both batteries charged. This was pre bass caps. I bought a 1/2 DIN Kenwood Digital Sound Processor/ Graphic equalizer that could create effects that sounded like CHURCH, HALL, CLUB, STADIUM, CONCERT. The music was loud and clear. 
I use to drive home and stay listening to my system in my car instead of going inside. 

Almost 20 years later, now in the middle of putting the system back together again. This time it is going in my work Van (like a UPS truck) that I spend most of my time in.
Today I have JL AUDIO Slash Series generation 1 amps 300/4 for the highs and Mids. A JL Audio 250/1 for two 15" Cerwin Vega Subs mounted in a custom sealed enclosure above my head. And the same old Pyramid Pro 600 watt two channel amp for two 10" mid-bass units (that I have yet to install)
I was running (4) Infinity 6x9" two ways for front/rear, but I am swapping them out for My old Boston 5.0 for mids and I'm looking for a pair of first generation 1T tweeters and Pods to finish the Front sound stage. My new head unit does not have a rear channel....so I wont be needing any rear speakers. It's a Pioneer DEX 99 RS audiofile grade CD/Receiver. 

If anyone knows where I could get a set of the Boston first Generation tweeters 1T i would pay a handsome reward. Then I can finish setting up my system and be in Heaven with my music again. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmmdm2

Hi Gerald, I'm Jason... not too far away in CT (near Foxwoods). I'm just getting back into car audio as well. I found my last set of MB Quart Q's on ebay BNIB and won them last night. Thought I'd never see the same model again. I wish you luck finding your Boston set.

I've noticed that car audio has evolved significantly since my glory days. There are so many brands far beyond MB Quart for SQ (I picked up the set I was used to for now but I'm studying every SQ thread I find). Dynaudio, Focal, Morel, Hertz, and others I just haven't gotten used to yet. It's like a whole new playground though I do have Scanspeak in my home theater towers... Scanspeak seems highly popular all over the web and I know how awesome they sound at home. Perhaps check into that brand if you can't find your Bostons.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Hi Jason...Thanks for the reply. Congrats on your find! Good luck is with you. I hope your MB Quarts work out well for you. 
I appreciate the advice. I was thinking if I can't find the tweeters for my set, I actually was considering Dynaudio. I drove to Goodwins High end in Waltham to listen to the home version of Dynaudio speakers. I listened to one speaker in the Focus line and didn't like how I could still hear sounds emanating from the speaker. Then I auditioned a speaker in the Contour line ( C1). I kept saying to myself "Wow". The speakers disappeared and what I was left with was an incredible sound stage and I was immersed (bathed) in sound. It was a really unique experience. If the car version is anything like the C1, I would be worth the pricey investment. The Dynaudio Esotar2 110 Tweeter has a list price of $850 each. $ 1700 for a pair. 
I auditioned (online) systems Hertz and Focal and was not that impressed. The Dynaudio systems I've listened to (online) have really impressed me. I do not think that i have listened to Morel or Scanspeak. I will do more listening (online) to those brands and see if I like what I hear. 
Are you going to get a Rockford Fostgate AMP to power your MB Quart's?


----------



## jmmdm2

Fosgate? Yes, I will be using both of my 500.2 amps from the late 90's to power the front stage and the sub(s). If I recreate the same system I had when I gave up on car audio, I'll reinstall the Morel 8.5" midbass drivers in the doors again and run the Q's in the kick panel. The sound used to roll in off the hood of the car with depth & a wide stage. Unfortunately, the stage was a bit low due to the midrange/tweeter placement. I may try A-pillar pods down the road when I get into higher end equipment.

I'm familiar with the disappearing speaker you mentioned. My HT towers never seem to be the sound source and they are a combo of scanspeak and peerless.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Jason, 
I have to thank you so much for reaching out to me and telling me about Scanspeak. I spent some time researching and found that Scanspeak makes a tweeter that sounds exactly like I remember the Boston 1T tweeters. If you search "scanspeak killing me softly" on You-tube you will hear the R3004/602010 (or possibly the one with the smaller aluminum back chamber). That is the exact sound I was looking for. Right now, they are out of stock at the Madisound speaker store, but I will order up a pair as soon as they come in. You have saved me months of frustration and aggravation trying to find and wait for the Boston tweeters to possibly come up (or not) for sale on E-bay. 

If there is anything I can help you with, please let me know. I am sincerely grateful. i appreciate the information.


----------



## jmmdm2

Awesome news Gerald! I'm happy to have helped you find the sound you remember from the Boston 1T.

This is exactly the reason I joined this forum... it's relaxing and helpful, no arguing since people here seem far more mature than other message boards I've joined (and left). Good to hear you won't have to rely on eBay to find your next set of components. I know how disappointing it can be to search and find nothing day after day. I'm at that point now while looking for an Eclipse EQR-2140. Had one 20 years ago, lost it (not sold it) and if I started my search a year ago, there were a few to be had. I'll find one eventually.

Keep us posted when you do purchase and install the Scanspeaks, I'd like to know how they sound in your vehicle. Have a great day, I'm off to pick 2000+ tomatoes... I got into gardening and landscaping after I quit car audio and engine building but I went overboard with these hobbies as well. Maybe I'll open a ketchup business.


----------



## DBlevel

Welcome to the forum Gerald!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Thank You DBlevel. Appreciate the welcome. Looking forward to sharing ideas.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

CORRECTION!
The Dynaudio speaker that I raved about was the Confidence C1 ( not contour). In case anyone had a chance to listen to one.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Correction # 2 ! 
I replaced the Pioneer with Alpine 7873. Brought the system to life.


----------



## ryanr7386

Welcome aboard Gerald! Your Van build reminds me of a "Snap-On" van build I remember looking at in an Auto sound Magazine back in the late 80's-90's. Like to see that build again. Anyone know the one I'm thinking of? Glad to see I'm not the only old fart hangin out in here


----------



## PROness

what's up


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Thanks ryanr7386, I do remember the snap on van. But only after you mentioned it. Totally slipped my mind. The first time I saw it, I was in a local car audio sound competition back in 1989? (I think). I was driving a Black 1977 Van with no windows. It was my shaggin Wagon (lol). I did not know anything about car audio back then. I had purchased a Pioneer head unit and A HUGE 6 magazine CD changer. I bought a Pyramid 800 watt 4 channel amplifier and I had four no brand name 6x9 speakers with huge magnets. Two in dirty old plastic speaker pods not even sealed and two cut in to the plywood covering the wheel wells. That day I was at the competition and turned the gains up on my amp to max. I ended up winning the SPL competition. There were guys with dual 18" subs that shook the license plates. One guy came over to my van to see what I had in it and couldn't believe I won the trophy. It was that day that I was waiting in the showroom of the Car Audio store when I saw the snap on van on the cover of a magazine and read about it while I waited. It was also that day that I heard two or three cars that had Boston Acoustics Pro Series systems installed. I remember sticking my head in the windows to listen to the sound and what I heard put me in total amazement. The sound was so crystal clear and unlike anything that I had ever heard. That day is when I became all about sound quality. I became obsessed. Sold the van in 1992 and bought my first brand new car. It was a Black Nissan 240 SX. Moved the system into that car and changed the factory speakers with a set of 6.2 in front and 5.2's in the rears. Bought two 12.0 LF subs and built a sealed enclosure with about 1 cubic foot for each speaker and 1 1/4 pounds of fiberglass insulation in each side. I used 1" MDF that had a black finish on it from a piece of furniture. (A TV Stand) Used actual fiberglass cloth and resin to seal all the seams. I tried powering up the subs with a DJ's 300 watt pro audio amp (Peavey maybe) and could barely get any sound out of them. I bought a Pyramid Pro 600 watt two channel amp to power them up. The first time I heard them, I thought to myself " What the hell is that noise." Then I realized that there was hidden information in the music that I didn't know was there! (lol) Enjoyed my system for many years and decided to upgrade the head unit, Bought an Alpine 7894 (finally figured out which model I had). After I installed that unit, I never heard such sonic detail and clarity. I felt like I owned a magic piece of equipment that regular consumers like me shouldn't be able to get their hands on, let alone for just $299. I was in utter amazement as I sat and listened to all my CD's that I had heard for a million times as if I was listening to each and every one for the first time. It was hard for me to leave the car and go into the house, it was that good. Later I added a Kenwood digital EQ and DSP unit. Mostly to be able to tweak the frequencies for each track that I played. Those were the good old day's my friend. I thought sound quality would only get better as technology advanced, but most of the stuff you buy here today in this country is not really that good. I wish that today's generation cared more about SQ instead of SPL.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Update for Jason. I did purchase and install a set of Scanspeaks R3004 and made custom wing pods to house the Scanspeaks at ear level and the Boston 5.0 a few inches below to which I am only sending midrange. It took a day per pod as they are not symmetrical (trapezoidal in shape) and are custom built to position the tweets on axis to the driver (me) and follow the corner of the windshield posts as to hinder my view as little as possible. Still have to sand the corners and glue on the black carpet to match the rest of the install. Unless my hearing has changed, because I'm old now, they sound good, but not quite as detailed and revealing as the Boston Tweets. I know that I loved the first version with a soft dome. Never listened to either of the other two versions. I will have to keep an eye out for the 1T tweeters, but will use the Scanspeaks for now.


----------



## jmmdm2

Wow, that was quick. You've accomplished quite a bit more than I have... I planned on fiberglassing this weekend but the couch won. I don't know the model number of my Home Theater Scanspeaks but they're the smoothest, most detailed tweeters I've heard. Sorry to hear that yours don't fill the space of the Bostons but they should get you by until you find your perfect set.

What's powering the Scans? Active?


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Hello Jason,
I am running active. The Pioneer DEX P99RS has L+R outputs for just high frequencies, a built in 31 band EQ and adjustable crossover for both frequency and slope. That sends the signal to the JL Audio 300/4 amp. Two channels are dedicated for the tweets. The other two for mids. The Scans are very nice tweeter, but the Boston 1T tweeters accentuate certain frequencies like words that begin with the letter "S" and cymbals that I find very pleasing to my ear. Some other people may think that they are too much. The installer that told me about them back in the day said that some people referred to them as "Ice Picks" cause they just drive the sound right through your head into the back of your skull. 
At home I listen to Definitive Technology BP-30. They are the some of the clearest speakers that I have ever heard. They are the non powered sub versions of the award winning best sounding highly acclaimed BP 2000. I didn't care for the powered subs, as I thought that the bass was very muddy. I listened to Velodines, every brand I could listen to and didn't find a sub that was clean and tight enough for my liking. I've been using my Sub box from the Nissan 240 sx (two Boston Pro Series 12.0 4 ohm speakers wired in series to give me an 8 ohm load) powered by a 1000 watt amp for my theater. Better bass than Disney World's "Home theater of the Future" in my opinion. The High end and pinpoint imaging of Disney's system blew doors of the Def Techs but not the bottom end. Bi-Polor speakers are not really that good for imaging....but are very clear no matter where you are in the room. Not really one sweet spot. Everywhere is a big sweet spot. I guess the Def Techs that you can buy today ( at best buy) do not sound anywhere near as good as the ones from the early 2000's.


----------



## jmmdm2

Yes, I know that sound... I have a feeling that's what I'm used to with the MB Quarts I just bought. The old school set made back when I could simply drive up to Walpole MA for a tour.

I'm used to these but with the Musicomp crossovers which this set doesn't have. These are my "get by for now" set until I decide on which high end set I want to try out. Dynaudio, Sinfoni, Focal, Hertz, Morel, HAT and plenty of others I'm forgetting and simply not familiar with.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

What were you planning on fiberglassing, Jason. I know that can be very messy and it's usually not fun. ( I use to own several fiberglass boats) Custom pods for the door mounts?


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Lots of changes to my system. Returned the Pioneer DEX P99RS.....too harsh and digital and grating on the ears for my liking. Found an Old School SQ Alpine Dead Head unit 7995 on E-Bay. Much, much better.

Found all three generations of Boston Pro Series sets on E-Bay to compare and contrast. 
Installed the 5.2 (1st generation) Using the 5" for midrange only. HP filter set to 90 Htz

Replaced the 15" Cerwin Vega 8 Ohm home speakers with Boston Dual Voice Coil G215-44.
Found a pair of Boston Pro Series 10.5LF to replace the JL 10TW3s for mid Bass.
Hooked up an amp to the pair of 12.5LF for sub bass to complement the dual 15"s
Now I have a total of 10 Boston Drivers and have that "Boston Sound". Upgraded amp from JL audio 250/1 for subs to a pair of Pioneer D1200SPL. When hooking them up to the 12.5's I get a bad static white noise. Don't hear the noise through the 15's but it is pretty loud on the 12's. Tried the 10's to see and got the noise faintly on those as well. Going to return those Pioneer amps and get JL 1000/1v2 or 1200/1v3? Not sure yet. System sounds incredible . Better than my home theater, which i thought was impossible.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I was thinking of adding the Alpine PXA-H800 processor and RUX-C800 controller.
I had a few questions. 
I understand some people had overheating/shutdown issues. Software issues etc.

1. Is anyone running the combo now and are they reliable? Noise free? Would you recommend getting one? Has the issues been fixed? 

I have an Alpine 7995 as a source unit with AI - Net but I want the controller to be able to adjust things on the fly. I'm mostly computer illiterate and only have apple products with no parallels or boot camp. Someone stated that with the controller one can do as much as 95% of what a computer can. 

2. Anyone know what I would not be able to do without the computer hooked up?


----------



## brump3

Welcome!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

brump3 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks, Great to know that there are fellow members in MA. Do you have a build log posted.... what are you running for gear?


----------



## quickaudi07

To the new members on here, I noticed another brand that is having a big WoW, they are Ground Zero Plutonium [email protected] could tell you all about it, and also Audio Frog, anther brand that is very good but expensive as we all know is Brax... Helix is a brother of Brax... very expensive and high end stuff. 

I just wanted to add this to your brand name bucket list...


----------



## legend94

Welcome!

This intro turned into a build log. Lol.

I love those old boston subs.


----------



## Coppertone

Do you still have concerns about what the H800 and the C800 will and will not do ?


----------



## payluder

hello =)


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Coppertone said:


> Do you still have concerns about what the H800 and the C800 will and will not do ?


I ended up buying a Alpine F#1 Status set up from darinof (David). DVI-9990 (DVD AUDIO / CD Tuner ), PXI-H990 (multimedia manager) , and TMI 9990 (flip out screen)

I'm just now bench testing the equipment. Having problems with the software, but hope to get it working soon.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

legend94 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> This intro turned into a build log. Lol.
> 
> I love those old boston subs.


Is that a subtle hint that I should make a build log? lol. I forgot to take photos of the Subwoofer box building process, but I guess I can start from here.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. It would be nice to see a full build log just because lol.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. It would be nice to see a full build log just because lol.


Here is a link from the beginning of time up until this point:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...58-1990-gmc-ps6500-build-log-restoration.html


----------

